
TermsFeed – Privacy Policy Generator - signaler
https://termsfeed.com/
======
ehPReth
The word free is littered around the home/pre-questionnaire pages, but click
on generate to start the process and free vanishes rather quickly to be
replaced with dollar signs. Strange marketing.

~~~
notahacker
It _is_ possible to generate a free privacy policy, although in my case that
required selecting "no" when asked if I would pass over user details if faced
with a subpoena (allowing for the possibility I might choose to comply would
have been $3). It strikes me as highly unlikely that refusing to respond to a
subpoena would have no serious ramifications, and I'd expect any information
service with any shred of credibility to offer a view on that, and whether if
I preferred to live dangerously, noncompliance with a subpoena is _really_ a
worse alternative than complying with a subpoena without express prior
acknowledgment I might do so in the t&cs.

Of course, a decent general explanation is perhaps less likely to result in me
paying for a "100% free" set of documents to "prevent legal issues" that are,
according to this site's extremely short terms of use, "provided without any
warranty, express or implied, including as to their legal effect and
completeness".

Frankly I'd be more comfortable writing my own t&cs than trusting these
guys...

~~~
Canada
> Frankly I'd be more comfortable writing my own t&cs than trusting these
> guys...

Agreed. Based on the free template this emits I don't think it's worth paying
for the rest of them.

~~~
termsfeed
We're aware of this on the Free Agreements and looking into it.

As replied below, we're looking to extend these Free Agreements to include
much more clauses to make them more attractive.

------
dawson
It looks like a useful service and it says their legal documents are prepared
by professional lawyers, however, the footer, contact page and terms of their
website do not state their company's registered address, or number – in fact I
can't find this information anywhere?

~~~
neilellis
I agree that's important for confidence, plus some social proof is going to be
needed on the website too.

Otherwise yes it has reasonable price points and a sensible service, I can
easily see myself using this service.

~~~
lingben
reasonable price points? I dunno about that, have you actually gone through
the process?

after the second or third page it is nickel and diming or 'death by a thousand
cuts' pricing strategy.

I'd much prefer an upfront fee, like $50 or $100 or whatever

------
kovacs
I tried this, like a week or so ago actually. I paid $46 for a terms doc and
it wasn't good. Like the idea, and it's very similar in principal to one of my
products (generate a document based on your needs), but it's simply not
sophisticated enough yet. I wrote them and the refunded the purchase
immediately so as far as who's behind it and their integrity, they were top
shelf for me.

I would've paid more for a better, more tailored document.

------
carlsednaoui
You may also be interested in checking out iubenda
([http://www.iubenda.com/en](http://www.iubenda.com/en)).

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with this company other that I use it for
MailCharts ([http://www.mailcharts.com/](http://www.mailcharts.com/)).

Edit: Your first license with iubenda is free:
[https://www.iubenda.com/en/pricing](https://www.iubenda.com/en/pricing)

~~~
lingben
why in the world would this be a monthly plan fee? does a lawyer charge you a
monthly fee for drafting a contract? or a mortgage?

the terms don't change and I can't think of any good reason to pay monthly,
except of course that iubenda makes more money that way!

not everything needs to be crammed face first into an SaaS model

~~~
carlsednaoui
Agreed. I would definitely not pay for this on a monthly basis. That being
said, if you stick to the free plan, it does just what you'd expect.

~~~
iSimone
Hi guys, part of iubenda here. First, we know we have to work on driving a
couple of points home.

There's a free, yearly or monthly subscription. The subscriptions really just
divide a bigger chunk of money into smaller very affordable bits.

If you need the basic, free bit, perfect. Otherwise the SaaS system is in
place for us to deliver a sophisticated service at very little up front cost.
If you keep using it you get the updates pushed right to your app. The license
can be reused on new projects, too.

------
kolencherry
This seems like a useful service, but a bit more information on who is vetting
these agreements and about the company behind the service would be helpful.

The following page results in a 403, as a heads up.

[https://termsfeed.com/terms-use/?ref=tour](https://termsfeed.com/terms-
use/?ref=tour)

~~~
termsfeed
Thanks for pointing this out! Fixed now.

We're working on a new design and would include much more info. on this.

------
ToastyMallows
It's Free*

*Not actually free.

~~~
termsfeed
Hi there!

We do have a Free variant on all agreements available.

We're looking to extend these Free Agreements to include much more clauses.

------
BorisMelnik
question - "Users can create an account" & "We collect email..."

Do comment forms count? What about contact forms that do name, email, phone
etc?

~~~
termsfeed
Yes.

------
tuananh
text generation using template costs a lot more much money than i thought.

------
bizocean
really ?

